# Duck breasts



## Rourkararian (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can buy duck breast to cook at home in Dubai? Have checked all the regulars CF/Spinneys/ParknShop?

Any help will be grateflly received!.

Thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i've seen them many times at waitrose in marina mall. there is also a location at dubai mall and i would assume they carry as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Carrefour and Geant both stock these all the time.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> Carrefour and Geant both stock these all the time.


Bought some this morning in Mercato Spinneys.


----------

